# Another Geryi Spawning!!!



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi all,

I just got off the phone with a friend of mine. He is another importer/exporter of tropical fishes. He also happens to have a large shoal of Geryi from many years ago that number 11 in total and are all doing very, very well. He says that a few of them are pushing 12" TL. That's big friggen Geryi!!!









Anyway, a friend of his, a hobbyist in Ohio, purchased either part of his original group, which numbered 18 at one time, or purchased some from him a few years ago.

Regardless, they spawned for him but apparently, the juveniles are tremendously aggressive and plucked they eyes out of one another as soon as they began looking Serrasalmus-like. I am not sure who he is but i have requested more information and will post it as it becomes available to me.

Again, this was several months ago but he does not really care much about this stuff so did not tell me until I inquired about his shoal today.

Anyway, just thought this community would like to hear about ANOTHER Geryi spawning!!!










PS--Maybe these suckers ain't so bad to spawn after all?????


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

hmm...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted Today, 01:34 PM
> Hi all,
> 
> I just got off the phone with a friend of mine. He is another importer/exporter of tropical fishes. He also happens to have a large shoal of Geryi from many years ago that number 11 in total and are all doing very, very well. He says that a few of them are pushing 12" TL. That's big friggen Geryi!!!
> ...


Well that CERTAINLY SUPPORTS what I've been saying for a very long time. Just because you don't read about it in a book or the internet, don't mean it ain't happening. Good job Brian.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Kind of what I have gotten from an old school keeper that has bred a few different piranha species....keep them comfortable and let them do what they do.

At least my understanding of what occured in this guys tank is that he didnt do anything special....just kept the water clean and make them comfortable.

Please correct me if Im wrong Brian.

PS....this is not ment to down play what others are doing, just what I have been told by an experienced breeder of reds, maculatus and sanchezi.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow more Geryi! That is amazing


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam this is great news


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

the more I hear about this the more I want to kick myself in the ass for not buying Bobs group of them


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i can't wait to see some pics and ofcourse in detail the setup and water parameters...


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

greats. what u gonna do with the fry??????????? i gues u sell them


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

RBPIRANHA 1 said:


> greats. what u gonna do with the fry??????????? i gues u sell them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you read the original post again?


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> RBPIRANHA 1 said:
> 
> 
> > greats. what u gonna do with the fry??????????? i gues u sell them
> ...


sorry


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Wait whats everyone talking about my Geyri's breed all the time?

so do my rhoms and altuvies!


----------

